# rear light fitting



## meangreen (May 25, 2009)

We have just purchase a Bessacarr e760 very please with our buy. But need to locate a rear lamp holder as the reversing lamp holder as rusted away ?????


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

A photograph would help along with the age of your van. If you check enough web sites you may find what you need, all these parts are bought in and will also be seen in other applications, Alan.


----------

